# Concussion Recovery



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, guys.

Back on Jan,31st I was riding the park for a bit and was hitting this 35-40ft stepdown. I'd done it a few times and was comfortable with it, but on my last attempt something went totally wrong. I was just going for a straight-air, but somehow landed headfirst and knocked myself out for a bit. I can't really remember what happened all to well, but my head felt awful, i was dizzy, saw stars(basic concussion symptoms). I went to the hospital, and was diagnosed with a concussion, but the doc said i'd be riding again in a week. I followed his advice with no movies, tv, video-games, physical activity, and not to go to work. I had consistent bad headaches, so I booked a checkup with my doctor 8 days after the incident. He said I had a major concussion and that I would be waiting a week 'till I could work, and it might be april before i could ride again. He said If i could go two days without a headache I'd be good for work. I've yet to have headache-free day and I've been following all instructions very carefully. Do you think this is just routine for a bad concussion, or should I seek more medical advice. Also, on terms of concussions how long,have they lasted if you've had one?


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

aubzobot said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Back on Jan,31st I was riding the park for a bit and was hitting this 35-40ft stepdown. I'd done it a few times and was comfortable with it, but on my last attempt something went totally wrong. I was just going for a straight-air, but somehow landed headfirst and knocked myself out for a bit. I can't really remember what happened all to well, but my head felt awful, i was dizzy, saw stars(basic concussion symptoms). I went to the hospital, and was diagnosed with a concussion, but the doc said i'd be riding again in a week. I followed his advice with no movies, tv, video-games, physical activity, and not to go to work. I had consistent bad headaches, so I booked a checkup with my doctor 8 days after the incident. He said I had a major concussion and that I would be waiting a week 'till I could work, and it might be april before i could ride again. He said If i could go two days without a headache I'd be good for work. I've yet to have headache-free day and I've been following all instructions very carefully. Do you think this is just routine for a bad concussion, or should I seek more medical advice. Also, on terms of concussions how long,have they lasted if you've had one?


same thing happened to me last season went a straight air off a kicker and hit a chuck of ice the flipped 4 times. Anyways i had headaches for about 4 months after i got my concussion. which sucked because i was done riding for awhile and in the spring i had to quit all my physical activities. But that's normal after a bad concussion just dont do anything physical for awhile and drink lots of water and medication if needed. Hope you get better!!


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I just came off a pretty bad concussion last month. It really is a bitch because not only can you not ride(or should not ride), but you're also shit brained and like you said headache..My headache lasted around a week but my awareness took around 2-3 weeks to fully recover. Visit a different doctor if you remain worried, but it seems like you just got a bad concussion


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Pretty typical. Headache, major sensitivity to light, mild nausea and dizzyness will come and go. The most important part about avoiding permanent brain injury is to avoid multiple blows before the head can recover. Not only are you more easily concussed but the damage will be more severe. I've never headplanted off a step down but I have hit my head before and it took a day or so to feel better.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I got clubbed in the head with a baton by a dickhead in a club a few years back. Got knocked out, and had a concussion. I stayed in a dark room, in bed for a few days.. Took about a month to fully be back to normal. but yeah, just take it easy.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

just curious- helmet?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

A club? Wtf I woulda gone ape shit. Who goes to a club with.....a club. :dunno: I just confused and angered myself.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

if i remember correctly, concussions add up. so someone who's had three concussions will eat his fourth one much harder than someone for whom it would be the first.

did you get a CT scan or MRI? (i forgot which one i did when i took my hit). as long as there's no bleeding you should be okay.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, mine was mild by comparison (I never blacked out, though I have no memory of the incident or the 3 hours after), but I did have a headache for a couple days and it was a week before I felt fully back to normal. I waited two weeks before riding again on the doctor's advice. I've been taking it easy since, especially since conditions here have been extremely icy. I'm still progressing, just slower than I would like (and much slower than last season). Anyhow, hope you're better soon!


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> A club? Wtf I woulda gone ape shit. Who goes to a club with.....a club. :dunno: I just confused and angered myself.


Long story short. I was hooking up with this girl for a few weeks, and I never bothered to ask if she had a boy or whatever. Turns out she did, a small dick fuck, the jealous type too. Lol, so one night I had a rendez vous, with a baton. Bitch hit me from the back too, never saw it comming. He got charged with assault with a weapon, spend a few night/month locked up, or whatever else, didnt really follow up. 

But yeah. That was that. Never saw her nor him after that, it's like they dissapeared.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Hopefully, I hate people who start a fight and then use weapons to finish it. Dude I'm cool with you using a weapon if some random literally just attacks you on the street cause it's life or death. But when you start shit with someone and then pull out fucking pepper spray or a baton to protect you, you should be arrested.....and stoned to death. Ok maybe a little over the top.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a pretty severe concussion back in Dec. I blacked out for 6 or so hours. It took me a couple of weeks to get to the point where bright light no longer bothered me. I still seem to get headaches more frequently however it starting to die down now. I got the concussion on a Saturday and went to work that Monday. THat probably wasn't the smartest move.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

First day back this weekend, soooo stoked. Won't be doing anything crazy. Basically I went until Feb, 28 with headaches every day, then I slowly started working and within a week i was headache free. I've got the Ok from my doc and can head back out for the last month of shredding!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats!

You, and he others who shared about their own concussions - were you guys wearing a helmet?

Years ago I hit a tree while harvesting pow and was knocked unconscious. I think I continued riding after this, so it must have been light. I wasn't wearing a helmet. Now I always wear a helmet for park and often for trees. Heck, I wear helmet most of the time...


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Just make sure you wear a helmet or a while. Once you have concussion, it happens easier for a while even if you feel fully recovered. You should drink lots of water and get a lot of sleep when you are recovering.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think I've every actually boarded without a helmet, but I got one of those fancy ones with MIPS to help stay extra safe. They're supposed to help reduce trauma to the brain during falls much better than a regular helmet and i got a mouth guard a well. I can't afford another month off work and 2.5 months off the board.


----------

